# How to apply copyright info into exif data



## B Kennedy (Jun 6, 2009)

So as the title reads, how do you go about getting your copyright information into the exif data?  Do you use some kinda software or do you get something to do this from the camera manufacturer, in my case on a 5dm2.   I basically want to have the copyright in my name for that file.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not a Canon user anymore so.......

On all my Nikons I can enter a comment that gets added to each images metadata I use my copyright statement as the comment. Check your camera manual.

Metadata can also be be added (IPTC) with Nikons equiv. to DPP at upload time.

Beyond that there are a number of metadata readers/writers. I prefer PhotoMe. PhotoME - Exif, IPTC & ICC Metadata Editor


----------

